
The Bipolar Lisp Programmer - Chris2048
http://marktarver.com/bipolar.html
======
abrax3141
This is a rather broad over-generalization that tries to simplify a complex
history into a pop psychology explanation. There’s no simple set of reasons
that Lisp doesn’t hold a prominent position in the current software
topography, and it’s doubtful that Lisp programmers’ psychodynamics have very
much to do with it.

------
Chris2048
See also:
[https://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html](https://www.jwz.org/doc/cadt.html) (HN
referrer directs somewhere else, so paste URL directly into address bar)

